# One tent or two?



## NoSweat88 (Apr 19, 2010)

I have posted this question before as a reply to another post, but never really got an answer, so I'll ask again.

We are a family of four...2kids plus 2 old kids. My children are high functioning autistic, which is posing some interesting problems when planning for S H'ing the F.

I am trying to decide on tent options. In the learned opinions of those here, which is best.... Two 2-3 person tents ( I carry one, the wife carries the other) or a single 4-6 person tent ( I would probably end up carrying the main tent and give the wife the fly, poles, etc) I vacillate on the size of the tent because, in my experience, a two person tent really isn't good for two people. So a three person tent might be more comfortable. Same for the 4-6 person setup. Whichever I choose, I don't forsee the large tent going over 14 lbs. (geezzz...my back hurts just thinking about it)

I am planning for a 7 day event. I know that two tents would be twice the work and ALL the tent setup would be MY work. My plans call for hiking to our BOL and staying put there. I don't plan on breaking camp every day and moving to another location.

Whad'ya think?? Two tents or one?

NS88


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I would go with the 2-tent option if you're on foot. _If you're car camping, it's much easier to go bigger._

We're a family of 4 and in our BOB's, there's 4 tents. (2) 2-man that the wife and I would carry and (2) 1-man that the kids will carry. My thoughts/reasoning are as follows:
a) One adult and one child per tent so there's a bit more room.
b) Weight is distributed.
c) If you have bad weather, spare gear can go in one of the 1-man tents.
d) If your environment is such that you may have to move quickly, you can have a tent or 2 still in the BOB's. If something happens and you don't have time to break down the tents, you'll still have some cover.
e) 1 and 2 man tents go up very quickly.

Now, the downsides:
a) These tents are pretty small. Don't plan on standing up.
b) These tents are for bug-out purposes. For general camping, I use a 4-man tent for each 2 people.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Two is one. One is none.


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

I would say go with the same number of tents as the number of bedrooms you have now.
When we tent camped we always had 2 and if the kids had friends we took 3.


----------



## SurvivalNut (Nov 13, 2008)

Weather dependent, I would go with a variation of 2 tents. One a tent and one a lightweight canopy. When I take the grandkids out I have them in one tent and I sleep in a canopy which extends as a porch over their tent. If it rains we snuggle in one. 

That way if one needs "to go" during the night, they go right past me and I keep an eye on them. 

This allows my tent to be a four season tent and the awning weighs just a pound more. 

Add an inexpensive painters tarp and a snow berm makes the awning a four season tent as well. 

The awning also makes a quicker set up for a short stop or rain squall. You can also bundle gear in it. Lots of added value.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I just can't answer this post, I have a real bad time sleeping in a tent in the back country..I feel trapped.. rather sleep outside..with a good dog close by... but I'd have tents for my family... I just can't do it...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

do you plan to have different BOBs/plans for different seasons or a general set of equipment/plan? I've modified 3-man tents to accomodate 4 people before by making the tent shorter in height & adding reflective 'heat blankets' to the floor & walls, which is great for keeping warm, but not-so-much when you have to get up in the middle of the night to pee


----------



## NoSweat88 (Apr 19, 2010)

The plan...if we go the two tent route...would be 1 parent and 1 child in the tent.

There is no way I would leave the kids together in a tent. Not only wouldn't they be comforatble or secure, but I wouldn't be.

The BOB strategy is to only change clothing as the seasons change. The rest of the gear would probably handle all seasons. Unless, there's something I'm overlooking with that strategy.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I'll need to ask a question before I can put out my opinion on your question:

Ages of children and female or male?

If the children are *under* 10 years old, I would suggest one tent with dad near the door and mom furthest from the door and the children between them.

If one child is *over* 12 years old and the other *under* 11 years old, but, neither over 16 years old, then I would suggest two tents.

If *both* children are *over* 13 years old, then I would suggest three tents for sleeping and one more tent for "community".

Each of the children's tents should be of good quality and "one-man" size designed for extreme back-packing.

For a hint towards the kinds of tents that you should be looking towards, visit: Extreme Backpacking Camping Tents | Read About Extreme Backpacking Camping Tents


----------



## tommu56 (Sep 19, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> do you plan to have different BOBs/plans for different seasons or a general set of equipment/plan? I've modified 3-man tents to accomodate 4 people before by making the tent shorter in height & adding reflective 'heat blankets' to the floor & walls, which is great for keeping warm, but not-so-much when you have to get up in the middle of the night to pee


In cold weather I carry an old gator aid bottle in my pack with skull and crossbones on it and learn't to roll on my side and make a deposit I have a hand towel to make sure nothing gets were it isn't suppose to be
put the lid back on tight and put it in the bottom of your sleeping bag wrapped in the towel.
tom


----------



## NoSweat88 (Apr 19, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I'll need to ask a question before I can put out my opinion on your question:
> 
> Ages of children and female or male?


6 years old, both female...however, neither are "normal" 6 year olds. Developmentally, one is probably 4-5, the other maybe 3 (her biggest problem is lack of communication skills and incessant talking or singing to herself...academically, both are at or above age level. It's the communication skills that are problematic)


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

NoSweat88 said:


> 6 years old, both female...however, neither are "normal" 6 year olds. Developmentally, one is probably 4-5, the other maybe 3 (her biggest problem is lack of communication skills and incessant talking or singing to herself...academically, both are at or above age level. It's the communication skills that are problematic)


At that age - I would go with one tent for the whole family - there is no way I would want my grandson to be alone in a tent at 5 years old and I can imagine that you would feel the same about your daughters being 6 ... hang on - twins!?!? :flower:


----------



## NoSweat88 (Apr 19, 2010)

Yup....twins


----------



## lotsoflead (Jul 25, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> At that age - I would go with one tent for the whole family - there is no way I would want my grandson to be alone in a tent at 5 years old and I can imagine that you would feel the same about your daughters being 6 ... hang on - twins!?!? :flower:


 exactly, At this day and age, i want members of my family or any kids who are with me where I can wake up thru the night and know where they are.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

NoSweat88 said:


> Yup....twins


You are a doubly-lucky man!!!

When your girls get to be around 10 to 12 years old - you will want to snag a "privacy" tent for them with the expectation that they will climb into your tent if they don't feel safe ...

Good luck!!


----------



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

tommu56 said:


> In cold weather I carry an old gator aid bottle in my pack with skull and crossbones on it and learn't to roll on my side and make a deposit I have a hand towel to make sure nothing gets were it isn't suppose to be
> put the lid back on tight and put it in the bottom of your sleeping bag wrapped in the towel.
> tom


haha Look into condom caths. These are great for long trips. It's basically a sticky condom with a tube at the other end. Hook up a bag and you're good to go. *Extra benefit* For the same price, this unit also acts as a "warm (not hot) water" bottle for your bed every time you release!

Only negative is that there's no equivalent for females, so if you have girls/wife/or are female, you'll still be stopping every so many miles or they'll/you'll have to get up in the middle of the night.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

this thread is almost inactive for a year  ... but did anybody mention the extra large *partitioned* tents?


----------



## siafulinux (Jun 17, 2010)

The_Blob said:


> this thread is almost inactive for a year  ... but did anybody mention the extra large *partitioned* tents?


lol, it's been inactive for a year? Didn't notice, just been looking for interesting posts and commenting on a few...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

siafulinux said:


> lol, it's been inactive for a year? Didn't notice, just been looking for interesting posts and commenting on a few...


oh, it's ok... I was just being a smarta$$


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Another option for folks in this situation would be a bigger tent for all of the people to sleep in and a smaller one dedicated to gear storage. You can pile a lot of stuff in a 2 man tent if you're not worrying about saving room for people in there as well.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

Two three man tents with mom and two kids in one and dad and two in the other. Blessings......


----------



## sailaway (Mar 12, 2009)

The_Blob said:


> this thread is almost inactive for a year  ... but did anybody mention the extra large *partitioned* tents?


I was thinking about the large partitioned tents also, weight wise the componrnts could be split up among the group.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Won't work*



sailaway said:


> I was thinking about the large partitioned tents also, weight wise the componrnts could be split up among the group.


That won't work for me and mom .

I'm a screamer ! :rant:


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

My friend had a "partitioned" tent for him, wife, son and two daughters. The tent had a common-area and three sleeping areas. It took him forever to set it up for a weekend camping trip, he found it was way too big foot-print-size on the ground that a level-spot was difficult to find and once it was all setup, everyone was too cold inside the tent overnight. The size of the tent didn't allow for body-heat to be trapped inside and the insulation factor was not there.

The next year he had one small tent for him and the missus, a 2-man tent for the boy and a 4-man tent for the girls. Situated them all together so that the doors all faced the center and found that everyone slept comfortably.

Since that time, he has upgraded to a tent-trailer with furnace and is now thinking of upgrading again to something with bunk-beds for the kids and a nice double-sized bed for him and the missus ...


----------

